# Nigerian Dwarf with curled ears



## slogan (Feb 10, 2013)

I just bought a darling little 5-month-old Nigerian Dward buckling and wondered if it was normal or unusual for him to have tightly curled ears? He is so stinking cute, even has blue eyes, but I wondered if the curled ears means he has something else in him? He's tiny and has the normal traits of a Dwarf but was unsure about the ears!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! That's ADORABLE! I'm not sure why they're curled, but that is awfully cute.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks like his ears were folded at birth. This could be a genetic trait that he could pass on to his offspring if you use him for breeding. He looks to be Full Nigerian.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow he is really cute, If curled ears are bad, I want a bad goat! hahaha!

OR 

If lovin him is wrong, I don't wanna be right! hehe


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

so cute!!!


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

Awwww,... So sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the ears do look different but im not seeing the curled part.

is he papered?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know what's going on with those ears, but he doesn't look full nigerian to me. Those horns aren't curved right for a nigerian and he's built really stocky and compact. He's really quite interesting looking...haven't really seen anything like him.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think he's full nigi.... But adorable none the less!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

What ever he is, could be the next most popular goat breed with how cute is! lol. So cute! love him.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I would say not exactly curled but more pinched at the base. Like Crocee said if you are using him as a buck keep an eye on the kids ears and see if he seems to throw it. He does look a little stocky for pure Nigi but could be the winter jammies. Either way, he is adorable


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He might be part Pygmy. We had a doeling whose ears stuck forward like that. She was really cute.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

He looks full Nigerian to me just a thick winter coat. And some of my fullblood horned Nigerians had horns that curved out like that as well. He is a pretty cute goat!


----------



## slogan (Feb 10, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I would say not exactly curled but more pinched at the base. Like Crocee said if you are using him as a buck keep an eye on the kids ears and see if he seems to throw it. He does look a little stocky for pure Nigi but could be the winter jammies. Either way, he is adorable


Actually his ears are tightly curled at the tips, not the base but the picture doesn't show it very well


----------



## bm12171 (Mar 28, 2013)

My little girl boer goat has the same issue. I had read where you can PULL them apart, but I'm afraid of hurting her and causing more issues. I think I'll leave it, she looks too cute the way she is!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I think he looks mixed, he's adorable but I don't believe home to be full nigerian.


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

Who cares? HE'S ADORABLE ANYWAYS!!


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

We got a boar doeling who had folds at the bottoms of both ears. My daughter has worked hard to gently massage them out. They have permanent creases but are much better. Be watchful as Maple had a sore in the one fold. One of the 4-H kids had a hole in the ear after hers relaxed out.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

he is adorable ans so is The little girl. I know nothing about nigerians but I can tell he's cute!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I. have see a weather with no bottom part of his ears. i feel bad for him.
Another goat has ear folded in haft horizontal.
And you may be able to breed them and you may mot get folded ears
because we bred a doe that had folded ears and she gave birth and none of her kids had folded ears


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@TGSAdmin Tried to report this post, error message says the post couldn't be found even after clicking on the post block. This link may only be written in an unknown foreign language, though I won't open it for fear it may be something else.

Edit: Thank you TGSAdmin, for removing the questionable post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t be found because it was taken care of and you are welcome. 
Thank you for watching out for bad stuff.


----------

